# Throwing around some ideas for upcoming show/pics



## Farm2Shower (Aug 4, 2014)

Took the day off work, so I did a small setup in basement of a rough draft for small upcoming show. Is the picture of one of my goats too much? Always looking for tweaks and ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol it's upside down. But yes, I definitely think pictures of your goats are a VERY good idea. That one is lovely, a sweet eye catcher.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice display! I love that you have your goat picture up.


----------



## Claudia (Aug 4, 2014)

I think the picture's a great idea. I'd come to your stall!


----------



## newbie (Aug 4, 2014)

Thumbs up on the goat picture. People will definitely be more attracted to the stall with it up.


----------



## summerflyy (Aug 5, 2014)

Agree on the picture. It's eyecatching and cute, but simple and not overwhleming so I would naturally be curious enough to go over. 

And it allows people to have a rough idea of whatever you are selling would be linked to goat so if I am interested in goat products, I would move over to your booth


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 5, 2014)

I LOVE it! What a handsome goat!!


----------



## Shalisk (Aug 5, 2014)

Personally I think the pic is too big its almost the size of the whole display!
I want to see SOAPS. Not goats. Its not a goat show!

From photography, you learn that size/relative is everything to show what to focus on. Now if you had say a Kiosk at a mall, that size or a little bigger would be good. Do you have smaller pictures? I would think anything bigger than say 4-6  bars of soap would be too big. (But im not there in person) but at that size you could have 1 between each of the baskets for a total of 3 or 4 goats! 

I like the idea, i just think it might be a little big o.o


----------



## Relle (Aug 5, 2014)

I LOVE the idea that your goat pic is large, it would intrigue me enough to come over and see what it's all about. One thing I noticed , its a bit hard to tell because your photo is chopped off at the sides is - do you have labels on all your soaps or only just some. I think it would nice if you had them all labelled and just a naked bar at the front of each row for a sample and smell.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the large picture, in fact I want two more - one on either side like a goat triptych!
I also keep thinking about little goat gift cards. postcards, cards...
I do lub me some goats


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 5, 2014)

I love the goat pic, too! He/she is a beauty. I also love that it's a black and white pic. One suggestion....because your soaps look to be all naturally colored, and your display pieces are natural wood, I would go with a colored table covering for a pop of color. Wishing you lots of success in your upcoming show!!!


----------



## Farm2Shower (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I will post a pic, when I have every thing set up, with the banner/tent etc. I think spacing it out more, will not seem to make the picture so overwhelming. My wife said the large picture gave the display a funeral home type vibe. Lol. It's not like I have candles burning and gaudy furniture, but I see where she's coming from.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 5, 2014)

My wife said the large picture gave the display a funeral home type vibe. Lol. It's not like I have candles burning and gaudy furniture, but I see where she's coming from.[/QUOTE]
Hopefully people won't think anymore of the goat than goat's milk is in the soap.... . Your goat is beautiful and the table display looks very nice


----------

